# First fet after miscarriage and failed cycle



## Mrsfergie83 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm due to start my first fet hopefully this month waiting for af to appear and to phone and do out of can take me this month. I had a missed miscarriage last Nov after our first ivf and had one egg transferred and it split and found out we were having identical twins.  We then had to get d&c. 
I was completey a mess and totally devastated. We eventually had a 2nd cycle and the results and egg quality was beyyer but unfortunately it never implanted. We had one frostie think it was a 5ba or 4ba. I don't no alot about a GET usually I research everything but this time I took step back. I'm really nervous about it and now start g to panic about it. Any info or advice about the FET would b totally appreciated. 
Thank you xx


----------

